# Does anyone have a list of reptile shows for 2014



## kieranstacey (Dec 21, 2012)

hi was wondering if there is a list of reptile shows for 2014 yet:2thumb:


----------



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi i would also like to know of any shows for 2014 in the south. Thanks


----------



## craigy88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there a list of 2014 shows yet. Very keen to attend a few more this year


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

A "list" hasn't been done for a few years as each society has it's own section at the top of here to post news about shows in.

You have to go read it.


----------

